# Would you rather (part two)...



## Polaris (Apr 4, 2018)

Wear the same clothes for the rest of your life or show up to work/school naked for a day? 
Explain the reasoning behind your answer.

Keep in mind that if you choose the latter, people might film or take pictures of you. Photos can last for a lifetime. We live in a technologically advanced society where the residents are glued to their phones like 24/7, so it's hard to imagine that people wouldn't take out their phones and take a picture of something so out of the ordinary.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Apr 4, 2018)

Wear the same clothes. I pretty much wear the same thing every day anyway..black jeans and a black shirt.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2018)

jokes on you im a gay porn star


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2018)

well, actor...star implies im famous

...maybe i should find a new agent


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2018)

Same clothes, I would just pick my flashiest outfit. 

Also I've never even sent nudes before so I would never feel comfortable being naked in public wtf.


----------



## Monna (Apr 4, 2018)

I would choose to wear the same clothes forever. I've never cared for fashion so I wear the same few outfits regardless. Lowering to just one wouldn't be that difficult, just have to do laundry more often.


----------



## Monna (Apr 4, 2018)

Also walking around naked in public sounds like an efficient way to get put on the registered sex offender's list. So enjoy that.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 5, 2018)

I would almost be glad to wear the same thing daily for the rest of my life. Hopefully it would be something very plain so it doesn’t seem freakish and hopefully it’s clean. I’d be glad to put my energies/money elsewhere.

There are times I’d really miss dressing up but most days it would make life easier.


----------



## Fëanáro (Apr 6, 2018)

Same clothes. I work somewhere with CCTV.
(If only I worked from home...)


----------



## Sassy (Apr 6, 2018)

Same clothes let's be honest here.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Naked for a day, if they want to use my nudes commercially though that costs , but I don't really care either way. Wearing the same clothes is disgusting aesthetically.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke (Apr 7, 2018)

All my clothes are black.

That's how I know I'm not racist.


----------



## Polaris (Apr 7, 2018)

To the people who will or have already chosen the first option; Keep in mind that you’d be wearing the same clothes during all four seasons. For example, if you choose winter boots for footwear, you’re gonna have to wear them during summer time too.


----------



## Daio (Apr 7, 2018)

Lol, I'm going naked, I ain't wearing the same clothes for the rest of my life, that's trampy as hell. Just make sure it's summer and give me a sizeable leaf and I'm good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2018)

Polaris said:


> To the people who will or have already chosen the first option; Keep in mind that you’d be wearing the same clothes during all four seasons. For example, if you choose winter boots for footwear, you’re gonna have to wear them during summer time too.



Hah. I live in Miami. Jokes on you, it’s always hot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2018)

Anyways is there even a limiting factor like you’re not allowed to move in this hypothetical?

Because...that would give even greater bias to not selecting nudity as an option in an extremely polarizing and adverse weather conditions. Being stuck in a blizzard wearing a t-shirt and jeans because you live in the arctic tundra would still give you a more favorable advantage than being completely without clothes.

Just a poorly thought out Sophie’s Choice, I think.


----------



## Polaris (Apr 7, 2018)

To the people who will or have already picked the second option; In this, “alternative universe”, you won’t have to face any punishment for walking around naked in public (which you normally would).



MAD said:


> Anyways is there even a limiting factor like you’re not allowed to move in this hypothetical?



No, you’d be allowed to move.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## John Wick (Apr 7, 2018)

can you choose what you wear?


----------



## Polaris (Apr 7, 2018)

John Wick said:


> can you choose what you wear?



Yes, of course =3


----------



## John Wick (Apr 7, 2018)

Polaris said:


> Yes, of course =3



then I'll wear the same thing, tom ford 3 piece, nice patek phillipe, a pair of oxfords  and a pair of ray bans . 

I'll look like james bond for the rest of my life.


----------



## Harard (Apr 7, 2018)

Polaris said:


> To the people who will or have already picked the second option; In this, “alternative universe”, you won’t have to face any punishment for walking around naked in public (which you normally would).


Well, easy choice then. Naked it is. The chicks at work would probably welcome and enjoy it anyway.


----------



## El Hit (Apr 7, 2018)

Naked. This place is very hot in the summer and very cold in winter, could not survive with just one outfit.


----------



## Ashi (Apr 8, 2018)

Naked


What happens if the clothes I wear don't fit me anymore?


----------



## Nataly (Apr 10, 2018)

I would show up to work naked for one day. 
Nobody would mind that and it's only for one day


----------

